# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار >  بررسی موارد ضعف و قوت مهندسی نرم افزار شی گرا

## regbyte

سلام
در مورد موارد ضعف و قوت مهندسی نرم افزار شی گرا راهنمایی می خواستم.

----------

